# When to file for stimulus cheque



## Kecia (Mar 14, 2021)

Hello, I have just recently cleared the backlog of tax declaration in the US as I am a dual national but lived in the UK for many years. When I cleared my taxes the company I used entered the 2020 $1200 stimulus cheque as a claim on my 2019 tax return and they said I ought to get the cheque posted to me. I now have to file my 2020 taxes and I can't afford the fees of the company who did the backlog (FBAR etc) filing for me so I will do it myself. I am wondering whether I should include in the 2020 return the $1400 stimulus cheque or whether I should leave that till I do the 2021 tax return?
thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One issue you have is that the IRS is seriously backlogged, both with pending 2020 filings and with processing the backlogs that have built up throughout the pandemic and the various Covid relief checks that had to be issued. Once your 2019 return has been processed, you should be in their files for the checks, but it's hard to tell at this point when they will get around to processing back filed returns. 

I would not try to claim the current $1400 credit on your 2020 filing, since that will double up on your 2019 filing. There is, too the $600 relief check that was issued in January of this year.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

As far as I recall, there was no means on the 2019 1040 to "claim" a payment.

You just filed an ordinary return and (assuming hte IRS has a valid mailing address or bank details) payment was dispatched if you had filed either of those two returns.

EIP1 and EIP2 were, in essence, credits on your 2020 tax returns paid in advance on the basis of either your 2018 or 2019 tax returns.

As to your 20202 return,

Line 30 on the 2020 1040 allows you to balance the books in terms of the payments you have received vs what you should have received for both EIP1 and EIP2

If you didn't received the payment but you did get a notice 1444 or 1444-A you will need to contact the IRS.

As far as I am aware, it is not clear how EIP3 will be managed on the 2021 tax return.




.


----------



## Kecia (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you for your answers, they're really helpful. The IRS hasn't had my address as the paperwork to get up to date with filing requirements has only been submitted about 3 months ago so I haven't been posted anything at all yet but I was told the check would be posted. They entered the $1200 on a Form 1040, 'Cares Act Covid-19 EIP Recovery Rebate Worksheet.' There are columns for 2018, 2019 and 2020. I didn't know there was a $600 check in January.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If "they" entered that you received EIP1 on your 2020 return and you did not actually receive it (or recieve evidence it was sent by way of Notice 1444), you may want to amend your return.


----------

